# what good is "power take off" on a truck



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

My truck is a 2005 Ford F-350 with a 6 spd manual and includes power take off provision. 
Does anyone know what the pto is used for a a pickup?


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

It came with a PTO (Power Take-Off) used to power attachments (like winches or a dump bed) from the transmission


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks, I got that but how? I'm putting a flatbed on my truck and would love to make it dump. Can I use the pto to do this ,and if so how?


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

You can use the PTO for the hoist. But most shops dont anymore. It costs more and requires more stuff than electric pump.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Mark Witcher;466819 said:


> You can use the PTO for the hoist. But most shops dont anymore. It costs more and requires more stuff than electric pump.


true, but by utilizing the pto your not taxing the electical system as you would with elect/hyd.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Smitty58;466768 said:


> Thanks, I got that but how? I'm putting a flatbed on my truck and would love to make it dump. Can I use the pto to do this ,and if so how?


Basically all it does is turn a pump. You need a hydraulic tank,pump. mechanical or electric over hydraulic switch inside truck to activate hoist. Not cheap by any means but is a superior setup to electric. I'm not to sure how heavy they are on those transmissions though?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Let me put it in simple terms. Once you go central hydraulics you never go back to electric. 

Now it won't be as fast as a belt drive hydraulic system. But the PTO hydraulic systems are damn near bullet proof. I have seen 20-25 year old trucks that have rusted to pieces but the dump still works like the day it was new. The pto pump will be faster than the electric over hydraulic hoist along with the heavier lifting capacity.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Well you guys know way more about this than I do. I'm just curious because the bed is going on this week and they want another $1700 to make it a dump. So can I do it for less or does this sound like the way to go.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

That $1700 sounds like it would be electric over hydro, thusly not utilizing the pto. I would talk to the upfitter and see what it would cost you run off your pto.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

itsgottobegreen;466895 said:


> Let me put it in simple terms. Once you go central hydraulics you never go back to electric.
> 
> Now it won't be as fast as a belt drive hydraulic system. But the PTO hydraulic systems are damn near bullet proof. I have seen 20-25 year old trucks that have rusted to pieces but the dump still works like the day it was new. The pto pump will be faster than the electric over hydraulic hoist along with the heavier lifting capacity.


Are you using a PTO or engine driven pump on all your plows? Or are you using electric?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Mark Witcher;467281 said:


> Are you using a PTO or engine driven pump on all your plows? Or are you using electric? .


The dump truck has a engine belt drive pump running a 3 stick control box. 2 for up/down, left/right for plow. Other for up/down on the bed. Then there is a spiltter running a electric activate switch 2 dial spool controls for the under tailgate spreader.

The pickup is running an electric over hydraulic plow and an full electric 2 motor spreader.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

the othe benifit of going with a pto pump system is the ease in adding extra valves to the valve bank so you can run spreaders or plows.The new systems can be solinoid activated so you dont have to run hoses into the cab.


----------

